# How close is your fursona to your actual personality?



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

So uh I'm sure most of you know me as one of the stupidest assholes around this forum, which is weird because IRL I like to think I'm a pretty chill kitty. Call it a eminem/slim shady thing whatever my point is

If I met you in real life would I be able to recognize you by your posts? I personally don't think this really applies to me but some folks might be different. Holler back!


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably. I'm just as moral-faggy here as I am IRL although someone once told me I have a better sense of humor offline.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd would run the hell away

Shier IRL than I am here

But y'know, that fear of dick is about the same


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm more quiet in person, but the ever-so-slight imbalance, just enough to make me fun and loose, is still there.


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

My fursona is me, so. Yeah. Exactly the same. XD


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> My fursona is me, so. Yeah. Exactly the same. XD


 [This]


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> My fursona is me, so. Yeah. Exactly the same. XD


 I would say this to a certain degree


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Shenzi/Alex are both more open, sillier, more confident, and less likely to get depressed than me. I come here to live out who I want to be.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

You would not be able to recognize me by my posts, no. They're not distinct enough. As for my personality and my fursona's, they're one in the same.


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

The exact same. Well, half the same. I'm not gonna make a second fursona :<


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 2, 2010)

Irreverent is me and I am the otter.  There's very little different...except that I'm pretty gregarious IRL.  Nobody goes hungry or stays sober when I'm around.  Friendship demands food and drink.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

Me except the fox and stuff.

*sad face*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2010)

V's the same as me IRL, just with a more colorful anthro-animal appearance slapped on.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 2, 2010)

I type in exactly the same manner as I speak, or I try to. Sometimes you just can't get the same idea across the same way without changing things up a bit. 

But really I feel they are very, very similar. And I like it that way.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jul 2, 2010)

Basically the same, just more shy and scared IRL I guess...


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 3, 2010)

When I RP with Fiesta Jack, I'm much more innocent and naive than I am IRL. 

IRL I like drugs, loud music, and cursing. I would probably make my fursona very uncomfortable.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Irreverent is me and I am the otter.  There's very little different...except that I'm pretty gregarious IRL.  Nobody goes hungry or stays sober when I'm around.  Friendship demands food and drink.


 
:B

Can I freeload off you, buddy?


----------



## Riv (Jul 3, 2010)

IRL, I'm quiet, responsible, and reserved. Riv was created specifically for the purpose of being a loud-mouthed, socially driven, attention whore. It's all I can do to keep from going stark raving mad(der).


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm smart and Agile, Noble and courageous, and I never leave anything unmodified. Also, my IRL self defense weapon is a wrench.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I'm smart and Agile, Noble and courageous,


 pfffttthhahaha


----------



## Luca (Jul 3, 2010)

It will petty much be me... Just with a ferret body.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> pfffttthhahaha


 
You don't even know me IRL... i'm always the one to jump into things and intervene.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 3, 2010)

Not very.  Telnac may be a wish fulfillment character, but ultimately, he's still a character and not me.  He's a corporate & legal consultant.  That profession would bore me to tears, but it explains how someone could afford the lifestyle he has (including having a 30' robot body with all the bells & whistles and a home in a city floating like a balloon in the clouds of Venus large enough to comfortably fit his body.)

If I can ultimately download my mind into a machine, I will.  But I'm pretty certain my new body would be humanoid, nothing as elaborate or as expensive as a 30' long dragon.  My big feature might possibly a cold fusion reactor if I could afford one.  Otherwise, I'd probably be powered by an ethanol power cell & I'd be boozing up like Bender every morning.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 3, 2010)

Bir said:


> My fursona is me, so. Yeah. Exactly the same. XD


This.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 3, 2010)

I have tiny tits and the same hair as my fursona?

But I think you're more.... Talking about posting style. Which.... I'm about the same, yep.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I have tiny tits and the same hair as my fursona?
> 
> But I think you're more.... Talking about posting style. Which.... I'm about the same, yep.


TICON YOU ARE BACK

(this is Shenzi)


----------



## Mattqat (Jul 3, 2010)

When I post online, it's basically how I am in real life, but with more time to organize my statements.  Which means the things I say are more like I imagine them in my head, and I actually say them.  So to answer the question in the OP, no, you would probably not recognize me.

To the question in the thread title, however, I'm of the opinion that my fursona (ill-defined as it may be) is supposed to be me, just a bit fuzzier about the edges. Wait...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 3, 2010)

What the fuck is the point of having a "furry persona" of yourself if they don't even have the same personality? This thread is balls.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Its 1-1. I dont have a name for my Fursona either


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't really post "in character" much so this is kinda two different questions for me.  I'm more quiet and reserved in real life, and almost stiffly polite to people I don't know well enough to be entirely comfortable around yet.  If you triggered any of my favorite topics though, you'd probably recognize me pretty quickly.

Lobar, the character, is pretty much me, but exaggerated in all ways (except physically, where we're nothing alike).  I pirate shamelessly, but he's a borderline klepto.  I get excited about food, but he's a shameless glutton and has a literally endless capacity to eat.  I enjoy physical contact, but can respect personal space, whereas he'd flop across your scalp if it looked comfy (he's tiny) and not give a shit.  Despite all that, he's more selfless and caring than I am, too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 3, 2010)

Farther than the sun because I have none.

Should a fursona even have a personality? If it's supposed to be based on you, it should have the personality of yours. Even if your fappable furball has another personallity, it won't affect your nerdy daily life. If it had another personallity, it'd be a characer and just an ugly, fat and sex infested character.
Well that doesn't matter, if I planned on making a fursona I'd make it as similliar as possible.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck is the point of having a "furry persona" of yourself if they don't even have the same personality? This thread is balls.


 
Maybe people don't like their own personality, so they carry that into their fursona, changing it into what they would like to be.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

My fursonia is a like me to a point. Not completely tho.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 3, 2010)

Yup, about the same


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually don't have a fursona anymore, so I guess not close.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Exactly the same.  Riley = Me + being an anthropomorphic otter + different name.


----------



## Seas (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> If I met you in real life would I be able to recognize you by your posts?



Conflicting this with the thread's title:
I don't post "in" my fursona's personality, I post in my standard one (with slight modification in regards of furry-fuckedupness :V )

Anyway, my fursona's personality is somewhat similar to mine but not the same. 
He is from a completely different (sci-fi/fantasy) universe from a species that has completely different views than ours so it's logical really.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm basically the same on here as I am irl, but less talk about furries obviously.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 3, 2010)

you probably wouldn't recognize me by my posts
jelly's kind of a character i play around with
id probably try to act like this, though, if you know me from here


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you probably wouldn't recognize me by my posts
> jelly's kind of a character i play around with
> id probably try to act like this, though, if you know me from here


 
Jelllllllly.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck is the point of having a "furry persona" of yourself if they don't even have the same personality?


 Role reversal and stuff

A person wanting to live out their own personal fantasies and such


----------



## Romanpower (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, i think that we "act" the same.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 3, 2010)

My fursonas personality is the same as mine.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Jul 3, 2010)

My fursonas personality is pretty close to my own although there are a few differences.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck is the point of having a "furry persona" of yourself if they don't even have the same personality? This thread is balls.


 

Because of this:

Furry:

Real Life ....should I not safe for work that image for man tittys?



Now you tell me if you were a man who'd you rather be in those images?


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally is a raging bisexual, I am not.

Nuff said.





I'm in denial.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Posting style- I'm a lot meaner and abrasive than I am irl. 

Fursona-It's just me as a kitty person so it's the exact same.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

What's so bad about pretending to be someone/something else


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jul 3, 2010)

I seem to remember several threads like this already exist.  But back to topic, yes.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 3, 2010)

well, I'm significantly more racist on WoW if that counts, well, only to the ones who live up to stereotypes, I'm like that even to white people who live up to white stereotypes, I'm like that IRL, I just more racial slurs on WoW, but here I'm about the same


----------



## Atrak (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine is so close that I call it a _persona_.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have a fursona OR a personality.

Beat that!


----------



## Atrak (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't have a fursona OR a personality.
> 
> Beat that!



I don't exist.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't exist.


 
That's cheating. I was actually telling the truth. Sort of.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That's cheating. I was actually telling the truth. Sort of.


 
Pro tip: Go for Ron Weasley. His whole personality is right there all set for you.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't decide because my fursona has yet to be decided.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Because of this:
> 
> Furry:
> 
> ...


 A good point, except you're talking about physical appearance, not personality.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: Go for Ron Weasley. His whole personality is right there all set for you.


 
I don't really know him well enough. Besides, he's ginger and I get the impression he's a bit whiney.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, my RL persona, my Internet persona, and my various characters are distinct.

Well, sorta. I'm a bit quieter IRL, unless it's a furry event. Then I'm all RAWR and stuff. As for my fursonas...

I don't really roleplay anymore, but my characters have been always some facet of my own personality. Not much of one, but eh. They're usually something or someone I can admire. Even my villains.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

didnt fucking Jesie did this topic damn already

and I do believe they bitched about it like everything else they bitch about


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> didnt fucking Jesie did this topic damn already
> 
> and I do believe they bitched about it like everything else they bitch about



...Someone else Please tell me I'm not the only one having a hard time reading that?

To answer you if I can, No. If I'm reading this correctly, and I hope I am because it's making my eyes bleed trying to, I posted in preexisting topics about everyone being a wolf or a fox.

And last time I checked there was only one of me...  I say this because by what you posted I am apparently plural now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> ...Someone else Please tell me I'm not the only one having a hard time reading that?
> 
> To answer you if I can, No. If I'm reading this correctly, and I hope I am because it's making my eyes bleed trying to, I posted in preexisting topics about everyone being a wolf or a fox.
> 
> And last time I checked there was only one of me...  I say this because by what you posted I am apparently plural now.


Actually you have in the past bitched about people having sonas that don't match em.
how I know of this, its cause that same thread you said I have no personality.

also upgrade your english, you can use "They" in replace of "He" or "She" as I often use it if I do not know the gender of said person.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I'll be damned if I'll be called a liar now.

You unoriginal bastard...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well I'll be damned if I'll be called a liar now.
> 
> You unoriginal bastard...


 no you just have bad memory as obviously you wanted to forget how horrible that thread turned out.

also its said "everyone is fucking unoriginal in the furry fandom, just different degree of it is with each sona"


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

As I recall it most people seemed to agree that the entire is made up of one too many foxes and wolves.

_Any furry will tell you that._


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> As I recall it most people seemed to agree that the entire is made up of one too many foxes and wolves.
> 
> _Any furry will tell you that._


 yes, but you went on about how furs are not picking species base on their personality but on whats popular. When you tried to do it on me that failed as you then pointed out "You have no personality". Thus in truth making me free to be what ever I fucking want as.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Well if that makes you feel better about being unoriginal, by all means...

I personally would be looking at myself and who I am in retrospect, but I guess that's beyond Marry Sue's like yerself.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well if that makes you feel better about being unoriginal, by all means...
> 
> I personally would be looking at myself and who I am in retrospect, but I guess that's beyond Marry Sue's like yerself.


 yea that would be true if I had an actual sona though =3, I own characters, not sonas that are in no way tied to myself actually.

actually you still havent told me what is YOUR definition of Mary Sue, as you happily toss that around still.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Well look at yerself. If yer having a hard time still, go read twilight. That'll clear up Any misconception you may still have.

And of 'corse the character you make are yer fursona. Any character anyone makes, no matter how far from the maker they may appear to be have some quality in them that stems from the maker. Like it or not the characters you make are you in some fashion. Even if they are one dimensional, they're still you.

So you understand how it speaks to the maker of the character if they're unable to make a character with more then one dimension.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there actually a fight going on in this thread? Guys, come on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well look at yerself. If yer having a hard time still, go read twilight. That'll clear up Any misconception you may still have.
> 
> And of 'corse the character you make are yer fursona. Any character anyone makes, no matter how far from the maker they may appear to be have some quality in them that stems from the maker. Like it or not the characters you make are you in some fashion. Even if they are one dimensional, they're still you.
> 
> So you understand how it speaks to the maker of the character if they're unable to make a character with more then one dimension.


 Nope still dont see the connection of my character to any character in twilight even though Twilight itself is fucking horrible.

again I'm asking for your definition as it seems you are avoiding the question just like last time. Last time I pointed out you seem to mostly concentrating on what species the character is mostly.

and again not one of my characters are a sona as that would actually go against what you been saying.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I don't know about anyone else, but my "fursona" isn't a separate entity, its just my visual representation of me as if I were one. I don't like to get carried away with it.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not avoiding yer questions, you just seem to thick skulled to get what I'm telling you. 

Let me tell you plainly since you can't seem to catch it any other direction:
YOU HAVE NO PERSONALITY, YOU ARE LIKE EVERY OTHER FURRY OUT THERE WHO HAS SOME ARTISTIC ABILITY BUT NO DESIRE TO USE IT. YOU MAKE OODLES OF UNORIGINAL WOLF/DRAGON/SPAKLEDOG/HY-BREED CHARACTERS WITH HUGE TITS AND DICKS WHO ALWAYS SEEM TO FIND THEMSELVES HAVING SEX WITH NO PERSONALITY OR CHARACTER.

Now you can't tell me you didn't get that. I can post it larger if you need me to. But I can't get any more matter-of-fact about it.



Deep people can make an assortment of believable personalties. Because they themselves have many qualities that can flush out many characters.

Shallow people make movies like Twilight. They have no depth available to make a believable character... unless yer Spencer Pratt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually Jesie you are probably right on somethings, then again my only main strive is not be generic fur with all their characters.
All my chars are nothing special, but furs tend to seek out to make their chars special, I didnt. All I can say is "I dont know you, so I cant say anything about yours being a Mary Sue, and I heavily doubt you know how I am too, so I also doubt you can call my characters Mary Sue too"


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I'm not avoiding yer questions, you just seem to thick skulled to get what I'm telling you.
> 
> Let me tell you plainly since you can't seem to catch it any other direction:
> YOU HAVE NO PERSONALITY, YOU ARE LIKE EVERY OTHER FURRY OUT THERE WHO HAS SOME ARTISTIC ABILITY BUT NO DESIRE TO USE IT. YOU MAKE OODLES OF UNORIGINAL WOLF/DRAGON/SPAKLEDOG/HY-BREED CHARACTERS WITH HUGE TITS AND DICKS WHO ALWAYS SEEM TO FIND THEMSELVES HAVING SEX WITH NO PERSONALITY OR CHARACTER.


 wait what?

I'm pretty sure you got me mix up with someone else now


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with picking a wolf or a fox if thats truly the one that best resonates with your personality. I didn't pick a Fox because it was popular and I didn't mix it with a rabbit to make it stand out, its the best compromise I could come up with to define a fictional character who would best visually represent me as a person. I think when you go too far and make yourself this shape shifting whatsit with glowing marks wings and all sorts of fruity flavors, you aren't being very definitive in your personality but rather you are choosing a character that is applicable for things like role playing or suiting your mood.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Mary Sue is a shell term. Anyone can be Mary Sue. Anyone can put on the Mary Sue suit and waltz into any story with any character and they instantly fall in love with her and shag her like they've never been shagged before!

Yer characters are Mary Sues. Anyone can be your characters. Anyone who's horny that's for damn sure...



It sounds somewhat better then saying "Your characters are mindless shells to which I can do anything or anyone. I have no respect for this mindless shell as it serves it's purpose and afterwards is rightly discarded."


You know when the mouse got stepped on in The Green Mile, I cried. That mouse was a character whom I connected with and adored so I was obviously quite upset when I thought he was dead. And When John Coffee was sent to the chair? Sweet Jesus that was just a sad movie...

You could write a story with your characters in it and one of them could die the more horrific saddening death man has ever seen. But no one gives two shits because they're shell characters.


You as a artist should be appalled by this.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

What exactly is going on in here?


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

We adults are having a discussion...


Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What exactly is going on in here?


 
That's what I wanted to know. I think one of them is accusing the other of unoriginality. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

I am... me?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Mary Sue is a shell term. Anyone can be Mary Sue. Anyone can put on the Mary Sue suit and waltz into any story with any character and they instantly fall in love with her and shag her like they've never been shagged before!
> 
> Yer characters are Mary Sues. Anyone can be your characters. Anyone who's horny that's for damn sure...
> 
> ...



no you still got someone else on your mind cause I'm sure its not my characters you are talking about.
it seems theres some underlying rage there causing you to spout this as again I'm damn sure my characters cant easily shag ANYONES char. I'm sure my chars can't run and gun and kill everyone like Rambo either.

again since you dont really know me you cant even make this baseless assumption.

oh wait unless the 3 folks my characters have been with all the time, and each time makes me that then sure, then again I'm not one who has a char screwing a different person in each pic


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 3, 2010)

A close as possible.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Mary Sue is a shell term. Anyone can be Mary Sue. Anyone can put on the Mary Sue suit and waltz into any story with any character and they instantly fall in love with her and shag her like they've never been shagged before!
> 
> Yer characters are Mary Sues. Anyone can be your characters. Anyone who's horny that's for damn sure...
> 
> ...


 
While I don't know you or Crysix, I do completely agree with your thoughts on this subject. Too much mindless, soulless porn and not enough humanity and strong characters.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no you still got someone else on your mind cause I'm sure its not my characters you are talking about.
> it seems theres some underlying rage there causing you to spout this as again I'm damn sure my characters cant easily shag ANYONES char. I'm sure my chars can't run and gun and kill everyone like Rambo either.
> 
> again since you dont really know me you cant even make this baseless assumption.


 

I've looked at yer gallery, I can make all the assumptions I want.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I've looked at yer gallery, I can make all the assumptions I want.


 oh so the two characters my character have been with as one is my girlfriend (her stuff are in scraps due to we breaking up after 3 years) and a friend of mines; that in turns makes me a horn dog like those who have their character fucked or screwing a different character in each pic.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's see how many of the images in yer gallery are pornographic images:


15
Out of
41

And as you yerself admit you have more...


You wanna know how many are pornographic in mine?

4. Out of 111.

2 of those being paying commissions.

So what is yer excuse now?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> oh so the two characters my character have been with as one is my girlfriend (her stuff are in scraps due to we breaking up after 3 years) and a friend of mines; that in turns makes me a horn dog like those who have their character fucked or screwing a different character in each pic.


 
All it needs to come down to is this. Do you draw your artwork to please other people or do you do artwork for your own creative satisfaction? If the life you are breathing into your art is the huffing breathes of the horny viewers who want pornography, what are you really drawing but what you think others will like you for? I say if you draw what pleases you personally without regard for other viewers, then you are doing right by yourself, your art and your characters and at that point nobody has the right to criticize you for what you create.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Wait this has become a thread about the evils and unoriginality of porn? Seriously?


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Lame-gument.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I have no porn

Do I win?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wait this has become a thread about the evils and unoriginality of porn? Seriously?


 
Not to surprising. Once something porn related starts the original topic stops and goes with the new one.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

If it would make you all feel better, I can start a new topic.

Goodness knows my bitching cannot be contained to one thread.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Cuz alligators are angry angry. Yes?


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Not to surprising. Once something porn related starts the original topic stops and goes with the new one.


 Yeah, but this thread? It looked relatively tame. It was even a place where people could talk about their favorite subject: themselves. FAF I am dissapoint.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Cuz alligators are angry angry. Yes?


 
Yus.



Browder said:


> Yeah, but this thread? It looked relatively tame. It was even a place where people could talk about their favorite subject: themselves. FAF I am dissapoint.


 
I'MA DISAPPOINTED IN YOU BOY.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

You look severe disappoint.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yeah, but this thread? It looked relatively tame. It was even a place where people could talk about their favorite subject: themselves. FAF I am dissapoint.


 
The thing about here is some people think of them selves as porn stars when on FAF. 
So in a way it could still be considered on topic to a point.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The thing about here is some people think of them selves as porn stars when on FAF.
> So in a way it could still be considered on topic to a point.


 

Can't be much of a star when everyone's doing it.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

If that be the case, I'm a XL porn star.


..there's a need for those aint ther'?


----------



## Jw (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, if you met me in real life, you'd think I was pretty similar to my character Rip. I based him a lot off of me IRL (go figure), so he is supposed to have the same sense of humor, same personality all around and similar friends. I'm not so creative that I came up with a main character that is completely different from myself.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Can't be much of a star when everyone's doing it.



True, then I guess it still is on topic more than I thought it was.




Jesie said:


> If that be the case, I'm a XL porn star.
> 
> 
> ..there's a need for those aint ther'?


 

Sure can.  This place is one of the better places for that.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Sure can.  This place is one of the better places for that.


 


WELL TOO BAD.

I'm only a XL whore to my Janks.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually have two fursona's, Arrow and Leigh. Arrow, who's a blue and dark gray wolf, is the exact opposite of me. He's loud, very confident in himself and enthusiastic about every thing he does. He loves to meet new people and would never hurt anyone. 

Leigh on the other hand is me through and through, just in tiger form. She is very shy and softspoken. She's very skittish, especially around new people, and if she feels threatened she won't hesitate to defend herself. 

When I'm online though I tend to use Arrow more than Leigh, he's more exciting and fun than I am ever could be =P


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine is very close.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine's just an anthro representation of myself. He is me and I be he and we are all together.


----------



## Sarketch (Jul 6, 2010)

Some say that their fursona is them, other say that their fursona is who they want to be, or a character they created and role play behind, whether or not they like it. For me, my fursona isn't necessarily me, it more my shadow or a clone. One does not have sentimental feelings for a clone, only to say that the clone is theirs. We share the same mental capacity, a split of minds and two ends of personalities, and receive the same upbringing, but at the end of the day, my fursona isn't bound by relationships, or age or physical and mental obligations to be anyone. We are the same but not as one. Anyone else get what I'm saying? Or am I speaking in verses again.. :\

</philosphy>


----------



## Usarise (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorta have a fursona... i mean i know what he's like, but im too freakin' lazy to commission or draw him.....so he's pretty much what I act like on this forum :V


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I based my fursona's personality off of mine. So... yeah he's pretty much me.


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> So uh I'm sure most of you know me as one of the stupidest assholes around this forum, which is weird because IRL I like to think I'm a pretty chill kitty. Call it a eminem/slim shady thing whatever my point is
> 
> If I met you in real life would I be able to recognize you by your posts? I personally don't think this really applies to me but some folks might be different. Holler back!



I get that too.  In person I'm actually very quiet and it takes me a long time to warm up to people (sometimes YEARS in fact).  That isn't saying that my fursona is nothing like me, she's very much like a part of me... once you got to know me, you'd see her.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, when I was first making my fursona, I wanted it to be different from me while retaining my basic essence.
However, once I finished making it, it was basically me, if a little Mary Sue-ish.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 6, 2010)

My fursona is pretty much me as an anthro rat. My character is crazier and more outgoing than real life me, but that's because it makes her more interesting.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think i could have a fursona that was overly different from myself, it'd feel weird and I doubt I could identify or care about the fictional personality if it wasn't very close to myself.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 7, 2010)

My fursona is pretty close to myself, however I made him more outgoing and social to hopefully influence me to do the same.

And sandwiches, although delicious and I do enjoy them, are not a passion for me as they are for my fursona. I don't have fire breath either, although he mainly uses it to toast sandwiches.

No clue where I got the name Sky Striker though...


----------



## Saph'Vanir (Jul 7, 2010)

My Fursona is for the looks the opposite of me, but for the heart exactly the same. as a dragon i look vicious and aggressive, but IRL im not so, im very helpful and kind


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

The same.
I don't change my personality on here, or on the internet as a whole, compared to "IRL".

Now, aside from that, I change according to what's going on. My original fursona is a Transgender Shapeshifter, to mimic how my entire demeanor can change depending on what's being thrown at me.
However, as I said, how I act online is exactly how I am behind the monitor.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ask me no questions I'll tell you no lies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

For the most part my sona and I act the same way


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

I have two though they mostly exist in my demented brain...

First is the still as of yet unnamed African Grey parrot fursona. He tends to represent my more serious side. He doesn't show up much really...He's just kind of...there...He is the more confident fursona.

Second is Theodore Jackson a young spider monkey. He is more based off my jokey and offensive side. The side that jokes about most everything including my personal traumas and sensitive social issues. Teddy puts on airs of confidence. He's actually just an insecure punk kid.

As for how close these are to myself...There are grains of truth in them though they are more or less exaggerated versions of myself. Again they exist almost entirely in my little brain though the second has been used in a rather short lived RP. I don't really see myself as using them for anything but roleplay or my personal perception of myself. 

I'd like to make more for the sake of RPs. Some being radically different from myself. Despite my interest I haven't really gone out to do anything about it though...


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

I am more open and forthcoming as my fursona... but things like what I look for in a relationship, and views on things are exactly the same.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 10, 2010)

IRL I'm a nice quiet guy, but I tend to put my foot in my mouth a lot. Whoch leads me to being a quiet guy to combat the foot mouth interaction. On line I am able to type something, think about what I typed, and then reword it if necessary. Appearance wise I have long hair, I'm a tall and built person,  and posses some cat like qualities ( I pass off screw ups like I meant to do them, and I like to bat at things that dangle). Being as I have yet to draw up my fursona I am probably just spouting crap.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Considering how both of the reference pics that my fursona's avatar are based on irl pictures  I have a feeling you'd probably recognize me or at least have a thought in the back of your head.

Personality wise the anonymity of the internet lets me be a bit blunter here than I might necessarily be irl.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I'm pretty much exactly the same heck I bloody am the same hahaa
I tend to be the friend everyone recognizes with close to no tact in most situations I'm also the one everyone tends to turn to for help most the time kinda wierd combo eh hahaha, The loud and outgoing one!
I ALWAYS sing and dance to every form of music playing.
I am just as cuddly maybe even more cuddly IRL I have no qualms with physical closeness!!
It's very hard to anger me or hurt my feelings, It's pretty easy to distract me though as my kitty nature makes me susceptable to anything dangly or shiny.
So yeah Soma is me!! Yep yep!


----------



## Dan. (Jul 12, 2010)

Well a lot, to be honest, it's essentially a furry form of me anyway!


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 13, 2010)

Me and my fursona are very similar ^_^
She's a border collie, dark haired and slender like me. Her eyes are blue and she wears a blue scarf, and although my eyes are brown i can relate just as well, as most my clothing and acessories are of the same blue. Coming to personality, she's more confident, more flirty and stronger than me. I guess she's what i'd like to be.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, I'd say I'm more or less the same in both mediums. Maybe a little more prone to being snarky on the internet to strangers.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah. I'm fairly to the point and the same out of FAF.


And I'm Moonfall...why would we be different


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i pretty much am my fursona. aside from the physical wolf traits, and blue eyes i am exactly like him. but people might not be able to recognize me from my posts, i'm much more annoying IRL.


----------



## Draco Fire (Jul 21, 2010)

I felt like I was filling out a bio of myself haha.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

If anything, my fursona is more of an honest dick than I am. And he's funny, much like me.

If I could, I'd punch him, if he were real...

Then I'd make love to him.

Then punch him again.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Almost identical.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 23, 2010)

Nyroo was a character I created to help me forget about reality. He was fictional and fantasy. If I didn't like how my life was going, I'd just day dream about being a dragon. I made him to be what I hoped to become. I ended up forgetting about him for several years. Recently, I've pulled him back out to be my fursona, and it turns out I became as close to him as I could have hoped. Very empowering feeling.


----------



## kijonaia (Jul 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> So uh I'm sure most of you know me as one of the stupidest assholes around this forum, which is weird because IRL I like to think I'm a pretty chill kitty. Call it a eminem/slim shady thing whatever my point is
> 
> If I met you in real life would I be able to recognize you by your posts? I personally don't think this really applies to me but some folks might be different. Holler back!


 
Um... I don't know how others would reply to this and don't really care much, either, but, with me... Hell yes, you would be able to tell. x3 My fursona /is/ me. We look the same, act the same, have the same attitude/personality/quirks, etc. I hate men, she hates men. I'm a bitch when it comes to speaking my mind, and so is she. And we're both cool with that. We kick ass and take names when we feel we need to. Simple as that. You'd def. be able to tell who I am if you know my 'sona.


----------



## Aprice (Jul 26, 2010)

Me and indie are both boring and shy. </3


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that I made one, it matches my personality in real life exactly.  What is on that bio is what is in real life as well.

His likes are my likes, his disklikes are mine.  His strengths are mine, his weaknesses are mine.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, basically, my fursona is just a furry representation of me. I'll draw him doing things that I do, interacting with the people I know, and stuff. Physically, I try to make his build as close to my own as I can, except for the fact that you can see _his_ pecks. >.>


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 21, 2015)

My fursona is exactly like me in every way mentaly except for maybe for a few memories


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 21, 2015)

My fursona is my personality. Fuck you


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 22, 2015)

VERY MUCH MY PERSONALITY . YOU CRYSTAL CLODS


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

Pretty much, though I tend to be more assertive in text than IRL, that's only because I'm still learning to be assertive in personal dealings.

I worked really hard to find a 'sona that matched my personality, which is why I settled on blacktip reefshark.


----------



## malibu (Feb 23, 2016)

My sona has the exact same personality as me. I can't imagine him being different, then he wouldn't be my sona.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

Me and my sona have the exact same personality. I based his off my own. Guess if it was different, they wouldn't really be my sona.


----------



## PotionMaster (Feb 23, 2016)

My fursona is just an extreme version of my actual personality taken to an absurd level. More outgoing, hyper, and also a huge showoff.


----------



## Xevvy (Feb 24, 2016)

My Fursona is the 'ideal', it's not who I am, rather who I'd like to be. 

Still figuring out who it is I'd like to be, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2016)

I've no fursona.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmm I'd say I'm pretty similar, tho I've projected more innocence and carefree whimsy onto my furssona because at least one of us won't have to deal with how shitty life can be.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe? My humor, temperament, and practicality are the same. But IRL i tend to stumble over nouns. ;0


----------



## GrandTouring3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, I've always considered my fursona as my alternate self, when it comes to personality. My fursona would do things that I would never do in real life. So, kind of like an Eminem and Slim Shady thing.


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Feb 29, 2016)

my main fursona, which is of a species I created called serwolf (half sergal/half wolf) is based with my personality heavily with a few minor changes here and there.
my other fursona (half tiger/half wolf), which I got for free as an open adopt, has not got a description but will most likely be somewhat different to me!


----------



## MoistWolf (Mar 1, 2016)

alot


----------

